# "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem



## sandalman (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm hoping someone can help me. I tripped a circuit in my coach last night and can't seem to find how to reset it. None of the breakers were tripped in the panel and tripped and reset my GFCI's. I called Damon but all they could say was what I had already done. The cicuit that was tripped is the one with the front and rear tv's and recepticles in the cabinets over driver and passenger that hold the DVD, VCR, etc.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 19, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

Sounds like you didn't talk to the right folks at the plant.  I'd call them back and ask for the "electrical" schmatic for the vehicle.  What caused the trip?  Are you sure there is not a GFI for one of the tvs that got tripped?


----------



## sandalman (Oct 19, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

I plugged in a ceramic space heater in the outlet under the passenger dash and it tripped the circuit apparently. The only GFCI outlet I have (that I have found) is in the bathroom. I've looked everywhere inside and out for another GFCI or breaker to re-set. I know that circuit has something to do with the ignition since the tv will automatically shut off when the engine is turned on but I don't have any info on this coach other than what the owners manual tells me, which isn't a whole lot, and what the rep from Damon said. I'm stumped.


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

You might want to check in the engine compartment up front.  I have some fuses, etc., behind a removable wall in my Winn Chieftain.  Just a thought.....since you mentioned the TV would go out when you started the engine.


----------



## hertig (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

The TV is on a relay, which cuts power when the ignition is on.  This is to prevent a TV visible to the driver from playing while the RV is driving.

Sounds like the problem is 120 AC, so would probably not be a 'fuze'.


----------



## Bush70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

do you have an inverter? These things could run off the inverter which would explane why it tripped when you tried to ues the heater. There should be breakers on the inverter it self. I would look there. Goodluck


----------



## sandalman (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

I wonder if I fried my relay.


----------



## hertig (Oct 20, 2007)

Re: "02 Damon Intruder electrical problem

The relay usually only powers the TV, not anything else.  In my coach, the TV is hard wired into it and nothing else is.  However, if your TV plugs into an outlet which is powered by the relay, and that is where you plugged the heater, then it is a definite possibility.


----------

